# Oh no! If I can't finish this thread in time I'll be RUINED!



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I STUPIDLY accepted a deal from a client who wants a 10 page thread by the end of Friday! If I can't deliver, then my reputation will be ruined and my threadmaking business will SURELY GO UNDER! How will I ever feed my wife and children which I made up for the purpose of this thread if my business fails?!? What in the world of green grapes was I thinking!!?!?
:doh

I know I can't do it on my own, but maybe with a little help, I could save my starving family! Please! Help me weave this thread before the deadline by any means necessary!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ANY!!!!! MEANS!!!!!!! NECESSARY!!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mister!! Excuse me, misterrr! Would yeh have any spare posts on yeh, misterr?? Anething will help, misterrrrr!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One page coming up!

*edited for faster viewing!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

does that really work?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, it's 15 posts per page no matter how long your post is, sorry Mc Borg. :b So we need a total of 150 posts to make the deadline.

I'm just grateful that people other than myself have posted in this thread so that I don't look like a complete fool. :eyes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

but I sure could use some more posters :sas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Where is this 15 PPP (Posts per page) evidence?


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Never let it be said I turned a person in need.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Although I'm sure I have.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

On more than one occasion.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I for one will have no part in this shady threadmaking scheme.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Me too


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

One post for you.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

One for your wife.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

And one for the kids.

:lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

hi


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what's going on here?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

now


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

see.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for..oh **** wrong thread


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning in the wrong thread but not actually realizing that banning is allowed in this thread, because EVERYTHING goes in THIS thread!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

roswell said:


>


 :agree


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

NO!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, wait... yes =]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Page 2, Post 15


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Page 3, Post 1

Hoo-ah!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the person above me has a gun.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The person above me has a magical cigarette that instantly transforms him into Django Reinhardt and he becomes... the greatest guitar player that ever lived.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, this thread is like every Just For Fun thread rapped into one. It... it seems to be harnessing a power once thought i-i-im-impossible in a single thread! What kind of a monster have I created!??!

Random Thought: The sharp cheddar flavored Easy Cheese has more flavor than this stupid American flavored Easy Cheese.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully it this topic doesn't turn in to the whole site ripped into one.

post a picture of your lover:



ancient master said:


> he looks like a cool guy.
> 
> pictures of my lover:


 :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hi can i park here?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't thread on this thread!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooops, it's suppossed to be don't tread on this thread ops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Supposed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Supposed


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't worry it'll all turn out just fine Mc Borg. Mistakes happen all the time.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*coughs*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*tells joke*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*everyone laughs*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what time is it where you're at?

here: 8:33 PM


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

10:34 PM


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Question!

Ravioli or Spaghetti-Os ?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Please include an explanation!!!!!!!!!!!! oke


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

spaghetti-o's because they are good. (good enough for you?)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I refuse to participate to this non scense!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> I refuse to participate to this non *scense*!


Ma'am! You have just won our typo bonus word of the day award!! 

Don't you want to know what you've won!!?!?!? :clap :boogie :clap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What does she win?!?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Only page 4?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Only page 4!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

She wins a dinosaur!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

An Allosaurus Rex to be exact.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

2nd post in this thread


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

seattlegrunge said:


> 2nd post in this thread


Say whaaaaaaaaaat?? :eek


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this rebellious thread must be stopped!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This one goes out to your wife and children roswell!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when going on reverse in a car, do you still turn left to go left and right to go right or is the the other way?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ancient master said:


> when going on reverse in a car, do you still turn left to go left and right to go right or is the the other way?


That's right. oke


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

^ You delinquent! This is theft of the most vile sort! I DEMAND that you return my avatar at once!! :mum


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

< my name is getting lonely over here all by itself... :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Roswell!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Question for Toscy:

How is your name pronounced?

a) tah-skee
b)tah-see
c)toe-skee
d)toe-see


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > when going on reverse in a car, do you still turn left to go left and right to go right or is the the other way?
> ...


what right?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

^ I accidentally posted that in the Ban the person above you thread at first. Haha :blush

edit: my post, not THIS guy's post :mum


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, CoconutHolder!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

roswell said:


> Question for Toscy:
> 
> How is your name pronounced?
> 
> ...


lol, it's toh-skee :clap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ancient master said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="ancient master":3mze2f91]when going on reverse in a car, do you still turn left to go left and right to go right or is the the other way?
> ...


what right?[/quote:3mze2f91]

Whoops, I see what I did there! I mean you were correct, left to go left, right to go right.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

still more posts needed...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:troll


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep, or my poor family shall suffer! D=


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

only 57 more posts needed! according to my calculations.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Did I mention my client has ties with the mob?? I'll probably get whacked if this thread doesn't get done! :afr


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

56!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

54! :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

haha, i snuck one in under your nose 

53 more!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

You did :lol 

52 to go!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

51


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Since imabouttoexplode won't return the avatar he stole from me, looks like i have to pick a new one... :mum


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> Since imabouttoexplode won't return the avatar he stole from me, looks like i have to pick a new one... :mum


He stole your avatar? lol. What happened?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

look at the last page, witness the crime for yourself! =P

but i am redeemed! Johnny Depp rises again! muhahaha


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Toscy said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > Question for Toscy:
> ...


Haha, okay. I would always think "tah-see" when I saw it. The curtain of ignorance has been lifted from mine eyes!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

46 more! Weren't aren't far from the goal!! 

edit: changed 48 to 46, i lost count :/


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> look at the last page, witness the crime for yourself! =P
> 
> but i am redeemed! Johnny Depp rises again! muhahaha


Yeah, I see. It's SHOCKING!!!

:lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

46!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL! Actually I must be quite poor at math. At your last post, lisa, we need 59 more not 46 heh.

Now 58 more


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:lol :lol 

Ok then, 57 to go!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ooooh, creepy. your post count is 666! :afr


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

drats, well now it's 667 =P


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

56?

How many is it now? I lost count.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

-1


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> ooooh, creepy. your post count is 666! :afr


 :troll


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

51 to go! (i think)


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

cookies


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

pasta


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

volunteered...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

for...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

this?

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sean...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Penn...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

when...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

we...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

need...

_(to be continued)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

him?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

do


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

we


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

need


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

him


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

for?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Red


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Red is not green.

Etc.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Etc. is an abbreviation for a word.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A latin word to be exact!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

post!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

post-post!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...........


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...........


Meeeeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooooooooo.............


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

How much time is left till the deadline????!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> How much time is left till the deadline????!!!!!


friday, midnight. on the dot.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eastern standard time??!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Eastern standard time??!!!


SAS.com time. i think.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What time is SAS time??!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:stu 

here it's 9:55pm and sas time 11:55 pm


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh. page 10!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess roswell has failed!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

^ No, we all failed!


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

*But* it's not the end of Friday yet. :get


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Failed? Huh? The deadline is by the END of Friday. And since my business is based here in TX, we'll go with Central Standard Time. It's only 2:43pm here! We've still got over 9 hours to put the finishing touches on this beautiful thread! We can soooooooo do it!! :boogie


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

seattlegrunge said:


> ^ No, we all failed!


What spirit! A true team player! ^


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Only 6 posts left! :yay 

I won't hog them all.


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> The End


Or is it? :huh


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

It is, not!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is it not? Or is it not but is what is not that which is not what is or is not is not is not!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

RubyLynn said:


> MouseWithoutKeyboard said:
> 
> 
> > The End
> ...


I rarely ever get the opportunity to use this guy: :huh I believe he's the most unused "smiley" on SAS.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

roswell said:


> Is it not? Or is it not but is what is not that which is not what is or is not is not is not!!


Hillsbrad foothills.


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

What happens if you go over ten? :huh :huh :huh


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

You can't go over 10, it's impossible!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

We have a winner!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay
:yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay
:yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay
:yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay
:yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay
:yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay
:yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay
:yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay
:yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay :boogie :yay :clap :yay

HUZZAH!

Thanks to everyone who partook in this magical journey. The odds were against us, but we showed life who's boss! 3 days ago, I was just a boy with an impossible dream. I'll be honest, friends, when I first set forth upon this ambitious path, paved by a dreamer's ridiculous notion, I was skeptical. Oh yes, that may be a shock to you, my brothers and sisters, but I was! But once one post had turned into several posts, and several posts into several pages, and finally was I able to see the persistence, the passion, and, most importantly, the support which dwells in this humble forum, at that moment, the stormy cloud of doubt was lifted... AND A DREAM WAS REALIZED!! So thank you, my brethren and sistren, for your support!

:thanks :troll


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yeah... and my family gets to eat again, yay!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

RubyLynn said:


> What happens if you go over ten? :huh :huh :huh


Before delivering the thread to the client, I am always sure to chop off any extra posts. This is a business I'm running, not a charity! :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

lol! Roswell, you make me laugh.



roswell said:


> we showed life who's boss!


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> This is a business I'm running, not a charity!


So, are we getting payed for posting here?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> > This is a business I'm running, not a charity!
> 
> 
> So, are we getting payed for posting here?


Who's asking to be paid? Oh... the avatar stealer is??

:b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Heh.I'm sorry, have i actually done something to your avatar?? I'm not sure how these things work.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

roswell said:


> Oh yeah... and my family gets to eat again, yay!


what? your family was held hostage?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> Heh.I'm sorry, have i actually done something to your avatar?? I'm not sure how these things work.


oh ha well i was joking because you posted it that you stole but you didn't actually steal it


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ancient master said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah... and my family gets to eat again, yay!
> ...


Maybe. :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got a phone call from an anonymous person stating:

"Mc Borg, if you do not get that 11 page thread up to 20 pages by Sunday you will be assimilated!"

I don't want to be assimilated guys, help! :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

roswell said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > roswell said:
> ...


i think you have a movie here. call it "page 10" or something.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> I just got a phone call from an anonymous person stating:
> 
> "Mc Borg, if you do not get that 11 page thread up to 20 pages by Sunday you will be assimilated!"
> 
> I don't want to be assimilated guys, help! :afr


Oh noes! Sunday?? That's a short deadline! By Sunday or by the end of Sunday?!!?!?!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

oh by the way, way to go on answering that phone! haha :clap

one good thing about being afraid of phones, is i will probably never receive an anonymous threat :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

20 pages by Sunday!? It can't be done!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

It's madness! Pure madness!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

We need 130 more posts (after this one). Can we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

129!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a bad feeling this thread will never end


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

roswell said:


> oh by the way, way to go on answering that phone! haha :clap
> 
> one good thing about being afraid of phones, is i will probably never receive an anonymous threat :lol


I didn't answer the phone, my mom did and gave me the info! I just asked her to call back and ask the exact time and the dude said 10:34 P.M sunday, Pacific time!!!!.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > oh by the way, way to go on answering that phone! haha :clap
> ...


Aaaaah! That's a little less than 27 hours from now! =[]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

27 is enough!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Are


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

you


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

sure?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Am


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not looking to good for me!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, pacific time is a whole 8 hours behind me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

There's not much time left!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

7 hours 18 mins!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I know!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7 hours is enough!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm, not looking good at all.

Let us know how your assimilation goes. :um

I have it worse though. On another board, I need to generate a thread with 4.5 billion posts within 78 hours, each from a unique user, or some shady person will throw a shoe at my house  I'm currently at 12 posts.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> Hm, not looking good at all.
> 
> Let us know how your assimilation goes. :um
> 
> I have it worse though. On another board, I need to generate a thread with 4.5 billion posts within 78 hours, each from a unique user, or some shady person will throw a shoe at my house  I'm currently at 12 posts.


Is 4.5 billion posts even possible?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That would require like 50 posts a second!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's not the actual number, just a guess, I'm too lazy to do the actual math!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm, I guess I won't make it then, since my current pace is like 1 post per 2 hours.

Oh well, I better get ready for the shoe attack.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A shoe attack is better than assimilation!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess so. It depends on what kind of shoe it is though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, you made it to page 14 

Maybe there is hope...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, there is hope!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Steel toes are not good for a show attack, just hope that's not their choice!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, that would probably leave a mark. I'm hoping for a flip-flop.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A flip flop would be good, maybe they'll throw one of those tap dancing shows, you could keep it and tap around the house?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*tap dancing shoes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oop... I forgot what I was going to say......


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yeah. What's so bad about assimilation? I mean, what are you going to be assimilated into??


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

It could be a good assimilation. :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The problem is they said they would only throw *one* shoe. I would probably need the other one as well for tap dancing...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey! But if you step on a landmine someday, I bet you'll be glad not to have that extra shoe around to remind you of what you lost. Then you'll go down in history as the one-legged one-shoed tapper.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's the problem roswell, they did not mention what the assimilation would be and I'm not wanting to find out!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe you'd better put up ads for the thread so that more people will come by. Spread the word, man!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You're right! There's a bright side to everything. Now where can I find some landmines? Let's just hope I step on it with the right (correct) foot, or I'd have to use the tap dancing shoe on the wrong foot, now that doesn't work to well, does it? Also, I hope the shoe they throw fits my size.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh they see it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe the shoe will be specially designed to fit either foot?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Mc, what's your favorite color? Quick!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Maybe the shoe will be specially designed to fit either foot?


Do does exist?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

green


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the shoe will be specially designed to fit either foot?
> ...


I don't know, I might look into it.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ha! I was soooo about to go with green! Oh me and my psychic powers...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No polar I'm sure they don't exist, another good shoe would be the ones with the lights on the bottom, when it hits at least you'll get a light show.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Quick, everyone copy and paste the following code in your sigs. Muahha!! :twisted 

edit: don't use this one, use the one i posted below.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, that would be awesome. I can't believe I'm getting a free shoe!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One of these would be nice!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Who could resist that?! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

roswell said:


> Quick, everyone copy and paste the following code in your sigs. Muahha!! :twisted
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the halp!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hold on! I updated the code so that it takes the clicker right to Mc Borg's post about the phone call, so they all know what's going on, this is the code you need to put in your sigs!

vvvvv


```
[url=http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=76096&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=163][img]http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/751/mcborgld2.png[/img][/url]
```


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Muahahahaha! I'm a genius!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice shoes. I love colorful lights. Needs more green though.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The code works!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> The code works!


Ha! You bet it does! Boy there's nothing more American than being a walking endorsement!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I added the sig. I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> I added the sig. I'll help in any way I can.


Thanks for teh support!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

So.. 4 hours left right?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, 4 hours!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

How much hours till your shoe attack polar?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

With now 65 posts remaining and 4 hours left, we need 16.25pph (or .271 ppm).

Not bad, definitely doable.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

4?! But it was 7 half an hour ago!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

roswell said:


> With now 65 posts remaining and 4 hours left, we need 16.25pph (or .271 ppm).
> 
> Not bad, definitely doable.


You just beat my post by a few seconds!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm Central time, 10:34 is about 2 hours from now here, and Pacific time is 2 hours behind Central. So by my calculations, that makes 4 hours.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> How much hours till your shoe attack polar?


About 60 hours I think.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, it's 6:45 Pacific right now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > How much hours till your shoe attack polar?
> ...


The wait for that shoe must be unbearable!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, it certainly is!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Aren't you worried about the shoe breaking a window or something?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

yay I helped!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mserychic said:


> yay I helped!


Yes! Thanks for the help!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whats going on here?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Toscy said:


> Aren't you worried about the shoe breaking a window or something?


Somewhat. They said they would just throw it blind at my house. Let's just hope it doesn't hit a window.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> whats going on here?


This is what!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooooh, I wonder what kind of shoe it's going to be... What if it's a clog!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

glas said:


> *was brought here by siggy*


Thanks! I was really skeptical of the sig, apparently it works!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

How come you only have 3 fingers on your left hand, Mc Borg?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> How come you only have 3 fingers on your left hand, Mc Borg?


Because Roswell drew it that way? Why am I yellow? and look like that famous painting?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

HEY! I was working on a limited time frame and I had to do some guess work a'ight??


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, that does look pretty similar. I didn't know you were in a famous painting Mc?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you bald like the pic?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but my hair is really short.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

We're almost there!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm gonna sign out now, please don't let me be assimilated, I'm depending on you guys!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm off to bed now, good luck Mc Borg!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm also leaving this thread for a while. If there's an emergency, call me, and I will contribute with more posts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think someone is doomed..


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

36 more posts left.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And still 3 hours.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

3 hours and 20 minutes here


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How can you all sleep at a time like this?! Get back to work!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I broke my iPod.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It's already 3 years old and extremely obsolete.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I was the first of my friends to get one. They marveled at how compact it was.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Compared with the new iPod nano it looks like a yacht.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

who is this mc borg and why is he a potato chip?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yachtes are expensive.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you know what would be funny? if one of the mods locks this topic before it gets to page 20.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

One page left, do we have to fill the entire 15 posts of the 20th page as well?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm playing iSketch ATM, it's sort of fun.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ancient master said:


> you know what would be funny? if one of the mods locks this topic before it gets to page 20.


That would just be evil.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

You know what, I'm wondering if assimilation is really that bad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still confused about what assimilation really is all about.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> I'm still confused about what assimilation really is all about.


same here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So.. are my donations tax deductible?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> You know what, I'm wondering if assimilation is really that bad.


I was pondering the same question. I guess it really all depends on what he is being assimilated into. Is he being assimilated into some kind of Happy Fun Club, where one can find non-stop happiness and fun? Or is he being assimilated into a reeeally boooring Jigsaw Puzzling 24/7 Club?

Since we don't really know, I 'spose it's best to assume assimilation is a bad thing for now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> So.. are my donations tax deductible?


Yes. If you were to make 5 posts in this thread, you would eventually receive a 5 post refund in the mail. Can you imagine that! 5 free posts! :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I can't believe it! It's like a dream come true!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

edit: 15 posts left.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Totally! What are you gonna spend yours on??


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Page 20! Holy macaroni!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

umm umm cat macros! or maybe random thoughts. Can never have enough of those!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I think someone's assimilation is soon to be denied!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

In fact, guess what assimilators? You... are... BANNED!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ooo banning outside of the banning thread! What a rebel!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because I sensed that hint of sarcasm in your post!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for banning my AWESOME friend!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you have been holding that coconut for too long.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for judging me on the size of my coconuts!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes I think Polar gets banned for that :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know you held several coconuts. Sorry. Unbanned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There can be unbans? I think that might be against the rules.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Unbanning! Whaaaat?? Is that even possible!!? =[]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Traitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wife


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fine. I'm banning you all for accusing me of breaking the rules.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Huzzah! Assimilation denied.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And my family still gets to eat (almost forgot about them :b). Yes!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good work everyone!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wooohooooo!!!! Everything went well as I was not assimilated by the deadline It was unbearable wondering if I was gonna be assimilated or not! Apparently you guys came through! I am eternally grateful!!!!

I got a phone call at stating:

"Mc Borg, we have witnessed the thread and surprisingly you have came through! You escaped assimilation of the worst kind, we were gonna...(the phone cut off)"

Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ahhh... I think the soul of this thread is finally at peace.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Good job everyone :hs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Where's the MC Borg signature thing? I was gonna use the MC Borg drawing as my new avatar!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha! Niiiiiice.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

haha, this was a fun saturday night.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

OHNOEZ! I got a call from a person who told me i have until 2009 to make one post in this thread or else he might inconvenience me somehow!!!!!!!!!!! (!)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

phew


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> OHNOEZ! I got a call from a person who told me i have until 2009 to make *one *post in this thread or else he might inconvenience me somehow!!!!!!!!!!! (!)


Well, you're screwed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread was awesome!

Hasn't anyone received any more jobs to further extend this thread?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Agreed. haha This thread was great :b
I randomly thought about it, and had to find it.

What ever happened with the shoe, Polar? lol


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

=O


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@[email protected]

We should try to get to 100 pages by the 29th. That's when this thread was first started.


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

;O!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

aloysius said:


> d:


 þ✄


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes I do, I want it to.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*sex*


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

yes please!! :banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
Whooo that was fun!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Its stereotypical...yet so true!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

roswell said:


> I STUPIDLY accepted a deal from a client who wants a 10 page thread by the end of Friday! If I can't deliver, then my reputation will be ruined and my threadmaking business will SURELY GO UNDER! How will I ever feed my wife and children which I made up for the purpose of this thread if my business fails?!? What in the world of green grapes was I thinking!!?!?
> :doh
> 
> I know I can't do it on my own, but maybe with a little help, I could save my starving family! Please! Help me weave this thread before the deadline by any means necessary!!!


I actually thought you were dead serious until the "How will I ever feed my wife and children" line.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What ever happened to Roswell? I miss his posts. =[


----------

